# Twas a fine morning



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 25, 2017)

It's been a while since I've pulled the decoys out, but the freezer is full of deer and bear and I finally had some time to do a little wingshooting.  Only problem was, we were short on guns.  It was just me and my Benelli and my buddy The Mtn Man and his Remington.  We had at least 7 separate flights of geese commit to the spread this morning, and the last flight actually merged 3 or 4 separate flights into one giant gaggle of noisy birds.  We only needed two birds when the last group circled us probably 5 or 6 times before deciding to commit.  Then it was bang, bang, flop, flop, we're done.  A pretty good morning for two old mountain boys.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 25, 2017)

That's a good hunt. Congrats.


----------



## tsharp (Nov 25, 2017)

Nice hunt! Never killed one of them.


----------



## Pate55 (Dec 14, 2017)

Cool!


----------



## Michael F Sights (Dec 17, 2017)

You have as many KIA's as decoys...nice!


----------



## jbogg (Dec 17, 2017)

Looks like a great morning!  Are they good eating?


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 17, 2017)

Winged prime rib.................


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 17, 2017)

Not really


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 17, 2017)

jbogg said:


> Looks like a great morning!  Are they good eating?



I make jerky out of geese, and if I gave you a bag and didn't tell you what it was, I guarantee you'd think it was venison.


----------



## DeweyDuck (Dec 25, 2017)

Mighty fine hunt right there.


----------



## GATREE (Jan 4, 2018)

If you need another gun hit me up


----------

